# Boat inspection?



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you get an OUPV (operator of uninspected passenger vessel) also known as 6-pack charter license, do you still need a DNR to inspect your boat before taking people out? I guess I could ask when I go to take the test, but thought I would ask here. Not noing when I'll take the test.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yes. There is a dockside inspection and drydock inspection. One is valid for 2 years and the other for I believe is 6 years.

They check for seaworthiness of the vessel and all required safety equipment.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike, thats the answer I needed.


----------

